# 1/17/03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

January 17, 2003 
I am now stocking Chubby Darters if you have been looking for them.

Lake Sakakawea

Some pike reported coming out of Douglas Bay, Garrison Bay and Centennial. A couple of walleye also have been reported.

Lake Audubon

A nice catch from last week.

Walleye activity was fair to good this past week. Still lots of fish being caught.

Fish Carbody Island or south of the east end cabin site or north of the refuge headquarters on sunken islands or points in 18 to 24 feet of water. Try to find spots with quick drop offs adjacent to deeper water. Its getting crowded, you will do better by finding your own spot. Please have some courtesy!!!

Lots of small fish being caught off the Totten Trail boat ramp in 25 to 35 feet of water. The morning bite is better.

Wherever you end up use Genz Worms, Fat Boys, Gem n Eyes or Flyers tipped with a minnow.

Hiddenwood & Makoti Lake

Lots of pike, good action for kids and big kids.

Nelson/Carlson & Bostows' Slough

Good small perch and hammer handle action.

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

